# Best Bakeware?



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

Wondering if you guys had any suggestions for the best bakeware in the market?

Thanks!

:chef:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

For general purpose home baking I go cheap and get the non stick bakeware you find in the Housewares section of the supermarket. It does the job well enough and is cheap enough to throw away after a couple of years and buy new ones. Pyrex pie plates are pretty inexpensive at the grocery store too. 

Jock


----------



## aohara (Jan 5, 2005)

I love my doughmasters cookie sheet, it is the best I've ever used. I want to get more of their stuff. Otherwise, I have some chicago metallic which are good and basic and not too expensive. Their perforated baguette pan is great.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Exactly what kind of bakeware are you looking for? For cakes, I am extremely happy with Magic Line. They bake evenly, are reasonbly priced, and take a beating. For sheet pans, I buy the ones from restaurant supply stores for the same reasons.


----------



## phishstyx (May 21, 2003)

I like heavy aluminum pans, no non-stick coating (I know they're popular, but I really dislike non-stick baking pans). I know that's a generic answer but a good pan is a good pan no matter who made it so I tend to not worry about brands as long as the pan meets my standards. LotusCakeStudio's suggestion about restaurant supply stores is a good one, I get a lot of my pans for home through our supplier at the restaurant.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've been debating some 8 inch silicone cake pans. Any reports on using them?

Phil


----------



## tracy1967 (Dec 6, 2010)

I had tried Wilton silicone baking molds, but just not sure if it was me or the molds. I just couldn't get a decent cake baked.  Then I read an article from the InternetChef on silicone bakeware and tried it. Now everything is fine. I also had to change from the Wilton brand.  But for decorations, Wilton is still the best.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I tried an 8 inch silicone cake pan and really disliked it.  Too floppy, things baked differently (not necessarily worse but took longer), and it was a pain to wash.  I finally threw it out.  Just a gimmick I really didn't need.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Over the 5 years since this was first posted, I've used a bunch of silicone bakeware and liked it quite well.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Great post to revive, Tracy!

I dislike all the rules associated with silicone and no-stick pans.

Magic line is still tops IMO.

I prepare the pan for baking by greasing with my home-made cake release (equal parts of AP flour, neutral oil and solid veg shortening, plop into container and whisk together).

This mixture will keep for quite a long time if it is sealed with a tight fitting lid and stored in a cool place.

It will "break" between uses, so I stir around with the application brush every time. Coat pan lightly, then place cut to fit parchment paper and proceed as usual.

I am also quite the fan of silpat sheets for cookie baking (no need to grease the cookie sheet for this indispensable cookie pan tool).

mimi


----------

